# Idea for you jig fishermen



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm all about versitility while fishing and increasing my odds as much as possible, especially for steel. I'm a float fisherman primarily when it comes to steelhead and I like to fish droppers whenever possible and legal. The jigs were once my favorite bait of choice but I always felt limited, so I came up with this idea of tying up a micro swivel on to the shank of the hook close to the head. Now I can run a dropper fly, bead, P-dub, waxie or whatever. This allows the jig to drift horizontally as it drifts down stream....I thought I'd share this with you home tyers...try it out, it really works great!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't use that type of jig (yet) but I like the idea and don't see why it wouldn't work as you intended..... Good job, great idea....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I like it! 
So that's just a barrel swivel where one end is slid down over the shank of the hook and tied to secure it?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> I like it!
> So that's just a barrel swivel where one end is slid down over the shank of the hook and tied to secure it?


Thats it........


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm feeling this jig, nice tie and good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I like the idea I have just been trying a Palmer knot to my jig and tie dropper off the tag end or have the jig as my bottom bait. Think it makes a difference with swivel and why? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've tried tying droppers off of my jigs in the past and anywhere I seem to tie, the jig just doesn't swim/drift naturally or nicely. Horizontally in the water column like a darting minnow. This allows the jig to swim correctly.


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Very interesting idea. tie all my own jigs. ill try this one out. Looks great shutupnfish. Thanks!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'm all about versitility while fishing and increasing my odds as much as possible, especially for steel. I'm a float fisherman primarily when it comes to steelhead and I like to fish droppers whenever possible and legal. The jigs were once my favorite bait of choice but I always felt limited, so I came up with this idea of tying up a micro swivel on to the shank of the hook close to the head. Now I can run a dropper fly, bead, P-dub, waxie or whatever. This allows the jig to drift horizontally as it drifts down stream....I thought I'd share this with you home tyers...try it out, it really works great!


Brilliant!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'm all about versitility while fishing and increasing my odds as much as possible, especially for steel. I'm a float fisherman primarily when it comes to steelhead and I like to fish droppers whenever possible and legal. The jigs were once my favorite bait of choice but I always felt limited, so I came up with this idea of tying up a micro swivel on to the shank of the hook close to the head. Now I can run a dropper fly, bead, P-dub, waxie or whatever. This allows the jig to drift horizontally as it drifts down stream....I thought I'd share this with you home tyers...try it out, it really works great!


Dude,,,,, the best ideal i have seen in a long, long, long time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

Could you show a picture of the entire rig with the dropper. Rookie here. Thanks


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That really is a great idea. Thanks for posting. My only question would be on it holding up. If you catch a decent steel on the dropper, wouldn't the pressure tear up your threads around the barrel swivel? What does it look like after battling a slobberknocker?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great idea gonna try a few thx 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good thinking !


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

nooffseason said:


> That really is a great idea. Thanks for posting. My only question would be on it holding up. If you catch a decent steel on the dropper, wouldn't the pressure tear up your threads around the barrel swivel? What does it look like after battling a slobberknocker?


X2

Does the yarn get tore up? It seems it wouldn't last long. Perhaps there is a swivel that you can tie from both sides and not tie onto the jig head.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The first one I ever tied like this, I caught several fish on. In time, I would imagine it may wear on ya and need re-tied. I load a good bit of thread on these wound very tightly with multiple layering of super glue to hold the threads together. Yes, if you tried to rely on only one jig this way, I believe it would loosen up after several fish. Thats why I tie up a bunch of them. Its like anything else IMO, hooks that break over time, line that gets weak, etc. Just gotta keep your eye on the jig like you would any other part of your equipment. I'm confident though, that this jig will hold up to a big fish. And even if the swivel were to break loose of the thread, it would still have to come around back over the bend of the hook and barb. 

Again, all you have to do is give 'er a try.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was already thinking of adding a swivel like that but to add a microblade for flash , kinda like a roadrunner jig. I never thought about attaching a dropper to it , thats a good idea. Im gonna have to try it now.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great idea! I'm a big jig fisherman wen it comes to steelies, think I may try this tommorow!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I wanna try this for crappie fishing! Thanks for sharing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

